# cool names for a chocolate shop



## isaac

my chef will be opening up his chocolate shop pretty soon and he still doesnt have a name for it. i told him not to worrie becasue i will ask you all...

sooo.... any ideas on a name?


----------



## mezzaluna

What's the atmosphere? Sophisticated, informal, "candy shoppe", continental...

Who's the customer? Kids, chocoholics, savorers of fine chocolate...

What's the price range?

I'm just an amateur who loves chocolate and is inexperienced in business, but these seem like logical questions.


----------



## isaac

the chocolate shop will be very upscale. it should be cool when it opens... if we can find a name!!


----------



## amira

How about - sweet art?:bounce:


----------



## anneke

I think for anything upscale, it's always nice when the business bears the name of the owner. 

Unless his name is, well, I'll leave that to your imagination....


----------



## pete

I am always partial to the name "La Dolce Vita". I know, it is not particularly original, but I like just the same.


----------



## isaac

yea... using the owners name is probobly not the best thing in this case. LOL


----------



## foodnfoto

Choco La-ti-da

Choco Loco

Cocoa Mozart

Cocao Dinero or Azteca Dinero (because the Aztecs used cocao beans as money)

I'm sure it's been done, but how about Chocolat (it would pull in the movie fans)


----------



## isaac

ahhh.... i like choco La-ti-da


----------



## dear abby

Dear Abby has a suggestion or two:

_La Boîte de Chocolat_

_Le Chocolat Rêve_

_La Maison de Chocolat_

_Le Chapeau de Chocolat_

Dear Abby thinks that Chocolat and Français go naturally together.

Abby


----------



## athenaeus

I am with "Choco Loco" 

Great idea!!! 

This is good even for a nick name in a culinary forum... ( BUT what could be the avatar??Hmmmm) 

Chocolate is a native american thing! Don't use a French title , I mean it's not a perfumerie after all


----------



## isaac

so far.. my chef likes 

sweet art

choco loco

choco la-ti-da

choco loco would fit him pretty well. lol


----------



## anna w.

Sinsational chocolates (or Sinsational- a chocolate shop)

Confectionately Yours

The Chocolate Studio


----------



## foodnfoto

If he picks one of my suggestions, do I get a free sample when I visit Delaware?


Note my tag line.:look:


----------



## isaac

i am not in delaware anymore. i need to update that...lol!

we will SEND you some chocolate if we pick one of the names.

i still like choco la-ti-da


----------



## panini

Chocolate Palace
Chocolate Soup
Chocolate Tree
Panini
Chocolate Dog
Chocolate Cave
You think I think Chocolate should be in the name?
Chocolate Shop
Chocolate Bouquet
Issacs Chocolate River


----------



## anneke

How about 

"Chocolate Therapy"

or

"The Chocolate Apothecary"


Chocolate was after all considered to be a cure-all until the beginning of the 20th century..


----------



## mbcakes

Well I'm sitting here trying to think of a great name and my cat walks over so I think "hey! The Chocolate Kitty!" but now I realize that doesn't sound like a place selling chocolate (hey, what do you want...I named my shop "Madame Butterfly Cakes" and have already gotten a call asking to speak to the madame) so here are a few names my boyfriend pitched:



Dark Pleasures, A chocolate shop
The Forbidden Bean
Chocolate Everything
The Shop on Chocolate Street
Chocolate Chow
Chock Full of Chocolate


----------



## isaac

chock full of chocolate... i like that too


----------



## coolj

Ok, this may make not a lot of sense for a chocolate shop in Delaware, but keep in mind, I'm on the west coast. THE CHOCOLATE RAINFOREST.


----------



## panini

Hey! Coolj, chocolate anything....I get the credit and the free 1lb box of chocolate.


----------



## terrarich

How about something without "choco" in the name? Bliss. Bliss Fix. Something that comes to mind when one thinks of chocolate.

terrarich


----------



## danno

when i lived in Charleston there was a shop calles Cacaos
but here is some others
Somthing Different
Bitter Pod
Bitter Sweet
Chocosuisse (swiss association choc. manufacturers)
Danno


----------



## onesweetworld

There is a Bittersweet already. It's in Chicago & is actually pretty well known.

What about Ganache?
The Cocoa Nut?


----------



## rockstar22

Hmmm how about

"Cocoa In Fusion"
"Chocolates Anonymous"
"Luscious Serenity"
"Cocoa Dream Escape"

Or my personal favourite

"Endorphin Deliverance"

One day ill be a marketing of advertising executive. Haha. Rubbish them but they would work.


----------



## meezenplaz

Awful old thread... you gotta watch the post dates around here.

Endorphin Dlieverance sounds like a surgical technique to me. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

**Idly wonders what it ever DID get named.**


----------



## shraddha bajaj

What does La ti da mean?


----------



## siduri

Shraddha Bajaj said:


> What does La ti da mean?


I think it's a play on La di da (or lah di dah) which means snobby (e.g. "He thinks he's so superior with his lah di dah mannerisms) but "choco la ti da", is a play on chocolata i think

what about "*Xocoatl*" which i believe is the aztec name for it.

or "not by bread alone"

"the chocophiliac" or "chocolatarian" or "chocolatist"

or if it's really fancy and expensive, take a name from sandra boynton's book Chocolate, the consuming passion: "un bras et un jambe"/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## dcarch

*Leofric's Sweets Shop.*

dcarch

(Leofric, was Godiva's husband) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## shraddha bajaj

Thank you so much


----------



## niedeckerlorine

My friend You can go with name Dulce chocolates .

[h5]Meaning of Dulce[/h5]

[h5]Sweet[/h5]

[h5]Origin of name Dulce[/h5]

[h5]America[/h5]

Numerology number 1

For more names visit Babynology Girls name page . It is a Baby names website


----------



## florencepatto

I suggest

"The Chocolate House"


----------



## meezenplaz

Again.....watch your OP dates!


----------



## berndy

*CHOCOLATE DREAMS*


----------

